# VapeCon 2019 DIY Competition : Closed. ALL SPOTS FILLED.



## Christos

*


*
*VapeCon 2019 DIY Competition *
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​
ECIGSSA will be hosting the *DIY E-Liquid Competition* at VapeCon 2019 on the *31st August and 1st of September 2019* at Heartfelt Arena, PTA

Here is the RSVP thread for VapeCon 2019 on the forum: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-sat-31-aug-sun-1-sep-save-the-date-rsvp.t56717/

We all know that making a DIY juice leaves you feeling like a mad scientist! Well here is the chance to prove that you're not in fact mad, but rather misunderstood, and in fact, you have some serious talent!

The winners not only walk away with a sense of satisfaction, but there are some serious prizes up for grabs too!

*How does it work?*

You post below that you would like to enter - there are *only 10 slots available* so it's first come first served
Do not post your recipe here in the thread - you need to send your recipe privately to @Christos via PM
Please note this is *only for forum members*, not supporting vendors or vaping vendors

*Submitting your recipe*

We have posted a list of available DIY concentrates below
Entrants must use the list of concentrates to create an awesome tasting recipe
Recipes must be submitted no later than *5pm on Friday the 9th of August* to allow for enough time for mixing and steeping
All entrants must PM their recipe to me (@Christos) in the following format:
*Target PG/VG Ratio :*

*Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %

Deciding on the Winner at VapeCon 2019*

Each juice will be made available for VapeCon 2019 attendees at the ECIGSSA Stand to sample and vote on. This will be a blind tasting and voting. The names of the juices and their creators will not be shown.
Only 1 vote per person will be permitted. Voters will be encouraged to taste them all and vote for the juice they like the most.
Juices will be sampled in an IJust device (or equivalent)
The top three recipes will also be posted on the forum for other avid DIY'ers to try out
The winning juice will win the coveted *VapeCon 2019 DIY Competition* title and will win some superb prizes, which will be announced soon.

*List of Concentrates:*

CAP Coconut
CAP Candied Watermelon
CAP 27 Bears
CAP Double Apple
CAP Golden Butter
CAP Jelly Candy
Cap Sugar cookie V1
CAP Super Sweet
DIYFS Holy Vanilla
FA Cream Fresh
FA Fuji
FA Lemon Sicily
FA Liquid Amber
FA Meringue
FA Peppermint
FA Vienna Cream
FA Zeppola
FLV Greek Yoghurt
FLV Rich Cinnamon
FLV Vanilla Pudding
FLV Wild Melon
FW Butterscotch Ripple
FW Pink Champagne
FW Yellow Cake
HS Vanilla Ice Cream
INW Cactus
INW Yes we Cheesecake
INW Custard
INW Orange Shisha
INW Shisha Vanilla
JF Biscuit
FE Mango
LA Lemonade
LB Blue Raspberry
LB Vanilla ice cream
PUR Watermelon
FRA Pineapple
FRA Lychee
TFA AP
TFA Bavarian Cream
TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
TFA Dairy/Milk
TFA Dragonfruit
TFA Menthol
TFA Sour
TFA Pistachio
TFA Papaya
TFA Toasted Marshmallow
WS-23 (20%) = Black Ice
VT Coffee Milk Froth
VT Fizzy Sherbet
VT Honeycomb

VT Arabica Coffee
A huge thanks to @Richio from *BLCK Vapour DIY E Liquid Supplies*, for supplying the concentrates for this competition. Always a legend and offering to help us where possible!



*--- Rules ---*

Please note this competition is aimed at forum members *not supporting vendors or other vaping vendors.*
Recipes must be given a cool name
All recipes must be original
Entrants must use a *minimum of 3 and a maximum of 7 concentrates*
Entrants can only use a *maximum of up to 10% on a single flavour*
Recipes must be submitted *no later than 5pm on Friday the 9th of August *to allow for enough time for steeping.
You *have to be present on Sunday the 1st of September *at VapeCon 2019 in order to win
We will be limiting the competition to a *total of 10 entries*
Please reply in this thread below if you would like to take part! We will take the first 10 valid entries (members) in order of them posting.

*Can't wait to see what you guys come up with and wish you all the best of luck!!!

Entrants in order:
1. @Cor 
2. @takatatak 
3. @Wesley 
4. @Adephi 
5. @Friep 
6. @StompieZA
7. @Green Ranger 
8. @Steyn777 
9. @Chupacabra 
10. @Sareph 
*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Now open for entry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor

Ime in

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## takatatak

@Christos - Shotgun!!  I would love to partake in the DIY Competition please...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley

Christos said:


> *
> View attachment 173085
> 
> *
> *VapeCon 2019 DIY Competition *
> --- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​
> ECIGSSA will be hosting the *DIY E-Liquid Competition* at VapeCon 2019 on the *31st August and 1st of September 2019* at Heartfelt Arena, PTA
> 
> Here is the RSVP thread for VapeCon 2019 on the forum: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-sat-31-aug-sun-1-sep-save-the-date-rsvp.t56717/
> 
> We all know that making a DIY juice leaves you feeling like a mad scientist! Well here is the chance to prove that you're not in fact mad, but rather misunderstood, and in fact, you have some serious talent!
> 
> The winners not only walk away with a sense of satisfaction, but there are some serious prizes up for grabs too!
> 
> *How does it work?*
> 
> You post below that you would like to enter - there are *only 10 slots available* so it's first come first served
> Do not post your recipe here in the thread - you need to send your recipe privately to @Christos via PM
> Please note this is *only for forum members*, not supporting vendors or vaping vendors
> 
> *Submitting your recipe*
> 
> We have posted a list of available DIY concentrates below
> Entrants must use the list of concentrates to create an awesome tasting recipe
> Recipes must be submitted no later than *5pm on Friday the 9th of August* to allow for enough time for mixing and steeping
> All entrants must PM their recipe to me (@Christos) in the following format:
> *Target PG/VG Ratio :*
> 
> *Flavour Name - %
> Flavour Name - %
> Flavour Name - %
> Flavour Name - %
> Flavour Name - %
> 
> Deciding on the Winner at VapeCon 2019*
> 
> Each juice will be made available for VapeCon 2019 attendees at the ECIGSSA Stand to sample and vote on. This will be a blind tasting and voting. The names of the juices and their creators will not be shown.
> Only 1 vote per person will be permitted. Voters will be encouraged to taste them all and vote for the juice they like the most.
> Juices will be sampled in an IJust device (or equivalent)
> The top three recipes will also be posted on the forum for other avid DIY'ers to try out
> The winning juice will win the coveted *VapeCon 2019 DIY Competition* title and will win some superb prizes, which will be announced soon.
> 
> *List of Concentrates:*
> 
> CAP Coconut
> CAP Candied Watermelon
> CAP 27 Bears
> CAP Double Apple
> CAP Golden Butter
> CAP Jelly Candy
> Cap Sugar cookie V1
> CAP Super Sweet
> DIYFS Holy Vanilla
> FA Cream Fresh
> FA Fuji
> FA Lemon Sicily
> FA Liquid Amber
> FA Meringue
> FA Peppermint
> FA Vienna Cream
> FA Zeppola
> FLV Greek Yoghurt
> FLV Rich Cinnamon
> FLV Vanilla Pudding
> FLV Wild Melon
> FW Butterscotch Ripple
> FW Pink Champagne
> FW Yellow Cake
> HS Vanilla Ice Cream
> INW Cactus
> INW Yes we Cheesecake
> INW Custard
> INW Orange Shisha
> INW Shisha Vanilla
> JF Biscuit
> FE Mango
> LA Lemonade
> LB Blue Raspberry
> LB Vanilla ice cream
> PUR Watermelon
> FRA Pineapple
> FRA Lychee
> TFA AP
> TFA Bavarian Cream
> TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
> TFA Dairy/Milk
> TFA Dragonfruit
> TFA Menthol
> TFA Sour
> TFA Pistachio
> TFA Papaya
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow
> WS-23 (20%) = Black Ice
> VT Coffee Milk Froth
> VT Fizzy Sherbet
> VT Honeycomb
> 
> VT Arabica Coffee
> A huge thanks to @Richio from *BLCK Vapour DIY E Liquid Supplies*, for supplying the concentrates for this competition. Always a legend and offering to help us where possible!
> View attachment 173115
> 
> 
> *--- Rules ---*
> 
> Please note this competition is aimed at forum members *not supporting vendors or other vaping vendors.*
> Recipes must be given a cool name
> All recipes must be original
> Entrants must use a *minimum of 3 and a maximum of 7 concentrates*
> Entrants can only use a *maximum of up to 10% on a single flavour*
> Recipes must be submitted *no later than 5pm on Friday the 9th of August *to allow for enough time for steeping.
> You *have to be present on Sunday the 1st of September *at VapeCon 2019 in order to win
> We will be limiting the competition to a *total of 10 entries*
> Please reply in this thread below if you would like to take part! We will take the first 10 valid entries (members) in order of them posting.
> 
> *Can't wait to see what you guys come up with and wish you all the best of luck!!!*



In!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

In like Flint

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor

@Friep @Green Ranger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

May i please enter thanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

I'm not competing with you guys this year but GOOD LUCK!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Im in

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Green Ranger

I'm in for DIY

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Green Ranger said:


> I'm in for DIY


hmmmm... you are going to have to introduce yourself here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
New mandatory rule: Must introduce yourself and post a handcheck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Steyn777 please

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## takatatak

Chanelr said:


> I'm not competing with you guys this year but GOOD LUCK!


@Christos - @Chanelr was only wishing everyone good luck but not entering so there are in fact still 2 slots open

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Cor said:


> Ime in


Are you going to be first in line again at VapeCon 2019 as well?
You are off to a good start!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

takatatak said:


> @Christos - @Chanelr was only wishing everyone good luck but not entering so there are in fact still 2 slots open


Fixed before anyone noticed!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Steyn777 said:


> Steyn777 please



Leef jy nog?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA

Would it be possible that this year they post the order of the other 9 entrants as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Christos said:


> hmmmm... you are going to have to introduce yourself here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
> New mandatory rule: Must introduce yourself and post a handcheck


Hi. I am Steyn777. I have a beard. I Vape. I sometimes mix some juice. I have not been active on this forum for a very long time and would like to use this opportunity to return to the ring.
If you choose me as part of your competition, not only will I compete for the competition,but also for your hearts.
Thank you, and have a blessed day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

StompieZA said:


> Would it be possible that this year they post the order of the other 9 entrants as well?


It theoretically will be possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Steyn777

Adephi said:


> Oorleef - dalk beter woordkeuse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

2 Spots Left. 
2 Entries after this post.
I shall return soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Christos said:


> It theoretically will be possible.



Cool, Would be nice to see where one placed after voting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

Christos said:


> Are you going to be first in line again at VapeCon 2019 as well?
> You are off to a good start!


Ile be first inline good sir all the way from the bush ile have to trim myself to look human lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Cor said:


> Ile be first inline good sir all the way from the bush ile have to trim myself to look human lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wesley

Wow, I really thought these spots would be taken up much quicker... here I was sitting at 13:55 refreshing like an idiot to make sure I get in!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

@Chukin'Vape we need a thefogvlog wildcard entry.

@Room Fogger don't be shy now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

This is going to be great!!

Thanks @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chupacabra

I'd like to participate in the DIY Mixing Comp please 
I will see to it that I introduce myself on the appropriate thread next...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Adephi said:


> @Chukin'Vape we need a thefogvlog wildcard entry.
> 
> @Room Fogger don't be shy now


I'd take a spot if there are any open...?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

All spots taken. 
Please remember to PM me your recipes by the 9th of August 5pm!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great to see

Congrats @Christos - well done sir 

Now I am looking forward to trying these out at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

plenty experienced mixers, awesome

good luck all !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> Steyn777 please



@Routing for you @Steyn777!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Although I've never DIYed, I was glancing through the list of concentrates and ... I spy with my little eye ... Oooooohhhhhh hope someone uses them!

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Although I've never DIYed, I was glancing through the list of concentrates and ... I spy with my little eye ... Oooooohhhhhh hope someone uses them!
> 
> View attachment 173224​



This is a great competition @Hooked 
It’s amazing trying out all the juices in testers at the VapeCon/ECIGSSA stand. 
They are not given a name when you test them so you have no idea what you are about to taste
You just taste them all and vote for the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

There's a few first rules in the concentrate list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> @Chukin'Vape we need a thefogvlog wildcard entry.
> 
> @Room Fogger don't be shy now


Not there yet, any case my public liability insurance has lapsed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> @Routing for you @Steyn777!





Hooked said:


> Although I've never DIYed, I was glancing through the list of concentrates and ... I spy with my little eye ... Oooooohhhhhh hope someone uses them!
> 
> View attachment 173224​



I only received my VT coffee on Friday. Haven't had time to play with it so I won't be using it. But I might be able to give a sample on what I'm working on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> I only received my VT coffee on Friday. Haven't had time to play with it so I won't be using it. But I might be able to give a sample on what I'm working on.



Oooooohhhhh sounds interesting!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> This is a great competition @Hooked
> It’s amazing trying out all the juices in testers at the VapeCon/ECIGSSA stand.
> They are not given a name when you test them so you have no idea what you are about to taste
> You just taste them all and vote for the best



Sounds fascinating and I will definitely participate as a tester!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sareph

Missed this!!! Was so busy on Friday I didn't have time to check, checked over the weekend and didn't see any posts, decided to scroll on the watched forums today to see and boom there it is.


----------



## Safz_b

Looking forward to this competition always wanted to try some diy from the many great mixers on this forum now I actually get to try 10!!! 
Even if just a few puffs!

Good luck to you all!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee

how did i miss this??? dammit!

good luck to all the entrants! can't wait for the results!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

veecee said:


> how did i miss this??? dammit!
> 
> good luck to all the entrants! can't wait for the results!


You can send me your recipe and I'll call first rule and eventually get the concentrate and then tell you if it's any good 
Shameless attempt at getting another awesome recipe to try

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## veecee

Christos said:


> You can send me your recipe and I'll call first rule and eventually get the concentrate and then tell you if it's any good
> Shameless attempt at getting another awesome recipe to try



no need for shameless attempts... I'm a firm believer in sharing recipes. be they for eliquid, or curry, or a good steak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

veecee said:


> no need for shameless attempts... I'm a firm believer in sharing recipes. be they for eliquid, or curry, or a good steak.


The trick to a good curry imho is to brown the masala in oil first before adding other ingredients

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sareph

I make a mean Alfredo

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA

Recipe steeped, tested, sampled by some and submitted for comp! Soooo excited this year!

Good luck all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sareph

Mine is also done and submitted, good luck everyone. I look forward to testing all of your recipes.

Twas a hard one, as I chose a few profiles to play with and all of them were amazing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Looking forward to this big time.
I can't wait to taste the juices at VapeCon

Lets get them all mixed and steeped and ready.
@Christos - you a champion sir!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

*@Cor
@takatatak
@Wesley
@Adephi
@Friep
@StompieZA
@Green Ranger 
@Steyn777 
@Chupacabra 
@Sareph
Just a reminder if you haven't submitted your recipe to do so by 5pm TODAY!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Christos said:


> *@Cor
> @takatatak
> @Wesley
> @Adephi
> @Friep
> @StompieZA
> @Green Ranger
> @Steyn777
> @Chupacabra
> @Sareph
> Just a reminder if you haven't submitted your recipe to do so by 5pm TODAY!*



I sent mine last week already. Should I send again?


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> I sent mine last week already. Should I send again?


Nope. I have received it. Thank you. I was having trouble copying and pasting names so I just used the entire list as there are only 2 or 3 people who's recipes I have not received.


----------



## Chupacabra

Entry submitted! Wishing you all the best of luck in the mixing comp! See you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Best of luck to all the entrants!

Looking forward to trying out the juices

Ooh, this is going to be exciting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sareph

I'm like super super excited.


----------



## StompieZA

Good luck to everyone this weekend! 

Quick question @Christos how late are you guys planning on announcing the winners? Just so we know when to start heading to the stage area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

StompieZA said:


> Good luck to everyone this weekend!
> 
> Quick question @Christos how late are you guys planning on announcing the winners? Just so we know when to start heading to the stage area



Will be at 14:00. Can get the schedule here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## takatatak

StompieZA said:


> Good luck to everyone this weekend!
> 
> Quick question @Christos how late are you guys planning on announcing the winners? Just so we know when to start heading to the stage area



Thanks @StompieZA, wishing everyone good luck too!! May the best juice win!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

Congratulations @Green Ranger and @Sareph and @Steyn777 well done goes and awesome juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Green Ranger @Sareph and *especially* @Steyn777

Awesome achievement!!!! I can't wait to find out which flavour profile you submitted!!




@Steyn777 I'm so happy for you I could just scream and shout from the rooftop! Being in the top three is truly awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

As a fellow competitor I was completely amazed by the standard of the juices. While I tested them, by the 4th juice I realised I was out of this competition. 

Congrats to @Green Ranger and @Sareph and @Steyn777 and all the other competitors. Those juices where truly amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

I will be quite busy at work for a day or two and I will post the recipes for the winners as well as the positions of each juice submitted but please bear with me as I catch up on some family time and some work commitments over the next few days. 
Congratulations to the winners but also to everyone who participated and made this competition what it is!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I will be quite busy at work for a day or two and I will post the recipes for the winners as well as the positions of each juice submitted but please bear with me as I catch up on some family time and some work commitments over the next few days.
> Congratulations to the winners but also to everyone who participated and made this competition what it is!



And allow me to congratulate @Christos on a job so well done with regard to the competitions.

This is a very important and challenging part of VapeCon. The Comp Master takes on a responsible position that’s in the spotlight all the time. @Christos managed this with flair and efficiency that was amazing. Thank you @Christos , we are all grateful for your commitment, time, passion and razor-sharp accuracy on this.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Congratulations to @Green Ranger and @Sareph and @Steyn777 and all the other competitors. Those juices where truly amazing and a pleasure to try.p

This I think just proves again we have the talent and expertise to compete with the rest of Mother Earth.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations to @Green Ranger and @Sareph and @Steyn777 and all the other competitors. Those juices where truly amazing and a pleasure to try.p
> 
> This I think just proves again we have the talent and expertise to compete with the rest of Mother Earth.


Mixing wise - in all honesty, the rest of mother earth is very very close to playing catch up if they want to stay on the same level as some of our local mixers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777

Christos said:


> The trick to a good curry imho is to brown the masala in oil first before adding other ingredients


I think, to real key is, to get yourself a pretty Indian girl, date her for a while, then marry her....can't remember what the OG post was about at the moment....regardless, this is still the answer, no matter the question.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> @Green Ranger @Sareph and *especially* @Steyn777
> 
> Awesome achievement!!!! I can't wait to find out which flavour profile you submitted!!
> 
> View attachment 176464
> 
> 
> @Steyn777 I'm so happy for you I could just scream and shout from the rooftop! Being in the top three is truly awesome!!!
> 
> View attachment 176465


 @Hooked , thank you so so much! I am so happy I can't stop smiling like an idiot. Hehehe.
And I was not a little surprised when my name was announced - I made sure for a split second, before walking to the stage, that Rob didn't perhaps make a mistake. 
The recipies submitted was fantastic. 

Still don't know who submitted the Mango 1, hopefully he reads this post and comment or pm or something so I can complement this individual.
@Hooked , pm with my recipe profile will be on it's way as soon as I wake. Desperately need to take 40 winks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

Great job everyone and big congratulations to @Green Ranger , @Sareph and @Steyn777 

It was awesome being part of this years DIY contest and agree that all of the juices were on top form and couldnt fault any of them. As i tested i knew this would be a really tough one. Alot of similar profiles were entered it seems and less fruity compared to last year. 

Either way it was awesome, yeah one is always bummed not to win but it really is an honor to be part of such a group of DIYers to compete against each other!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Steyn777 said:


> Still don't know who submitted the *Mango 1*, hopefully he reads this post and comment or pm or something so I can complement this individual.



That would be me @Steyn777  unless there were more than one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777

StompieZA said:


> That would be me @Steyn777  unless there were more than one


Of course it had to be you, only 1 missing from my list...took me way to long to figure that out, apologies mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Steyn777 said:


> Of course it had to be you, only 1 missing from my list...took me way to long to figure that out, apologies mate.



Lol hahahaha the one and only! Thanks for the compliments bud. I can pm you the recipe if you want

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

congrats @Green Ranger @Sareph @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## CJB85

We missed Sunday, any chance of letting us know what numbers the winners’ juices were?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

StompieZA said:


> Lol hahahaha the one and only! Thanks for the compliments bud. I can pm you the recipe if you want


Like I will ever say no to something like that. That would be awesome mate, thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@Steyn777 What did you make? I don't want the recipe - I just want to know what the flavour profile is. I'm really curious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Green Ranger

Hi all Vapecon 2019 Organiser , DIY Competitor's and Public visitors .Just wanted to thank all of the organisers for a awesome Vapecon 2019 it was EXCELLENT !!! Then to all of the DIY Competitor's well done to all it was not easy to choose the best flavour between all of the flavours they were all top class !!! Keep it up ! Lastly to the public for all the support and testing of the juice to find the top 3 , without you we would never be able to find out if the juice we make is of good quality. Then to *@Sareph* and *@Steyn777* well done guys you deserved it !! Lastly I just wanted to thank you all for your support in my juice , I never thought that I will get this far !! Looking forward seeing you all next year at *VAPECON 2020 !!!!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Steyn777 said:


> Like I will ever say no to something like that. That would be awesome mate, thanks a lot.



Cool bud, will PM to you today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

Green Ranger said:


> Hi all Vapecon 2019 Organiser , DIY Competitor's and Public visitors .Just wanted to thank all of the organisers for a awesome Vapecon 2019 it was EXCELLENT !!! Then to all of the DIY Competitor's well done to all it was not easy to choose the best flavour between all of the flavours they were all top class !!! Keep it up ! Lastly to the public for all the support and testing of the juice to find the top 3 , without you we would never be able to find out if the juice we make is of good quality. Then to *@Sareph* and *@Steyn777* well done guys you deserved it !! Lastly I just wanted to thank you all for your support in my juice , I never thought that I will get this far !! Looking forward seeing you all next year at *VAPECON 2020 !!!!*


Have to agree here... The DIY juices were all on par with (and in most cases better than) the commercial juices on sale at Vapecon. Congrats to all of you who took part, each of the 10 we tasted were fantastic. I liked 9 of the 10, with the exception just not quite fitting my taste preference rather than being bad. I had to taste 3 of them about 189 times each to finally make a decision!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Sareph

Hi guys, ye, what an epic experience this was for me. Congrats to all the entrants on some excellent juices. 
I love mixing and I can tell that you all do too. Special thanks to @Christos for managing an amazing event and a special thank you to all the sponsors for the great prizes!! Can't wait for next years comp, and you'll better bring your A-Game because I know I will!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Took me well over 50min to pic one. 
Think i stood there for 30min just meeting members

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mo_MZ

Friep said:


> Congratulations @Green Ranger and @Sareph and @Steyn777 well done goes and awesome juices.




Which alphabet was it that won - 

Juice H was just on another level - whatever it was, I'm dying to know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Mo_MZ said:


> Which alphabet was it that won -
> 
> Juice H was just on another level - whatever it was, I'm dying to know



H got 3rd place in the diy comp it was H on Sunday and I think number 3 on Saturday. @Steyn777 his creation.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Friep said:


> H got 3rd place in the diy comp it was H on Sunday and I think number 3 on Saturday. @Steyn777 his creation.



Thank you @Friep   
We were blown away at how great that juice was - Well done @Steyn777 We need to chat about that profile please

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Correct H on Saturday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Mo_MZ said:


> Correct H on Saturday



On Saturday the letters was the vendor shootout on Sunday the letters was the diy compitition. I think H was the one that one the vendor shootout think it's @Jengz and their teams creation he talked about a pineapple in there. I remembered I could not figure out what it was but it was rather tasty think they will launch it soon under their 8 ball line if I am not mistaken. Think they will elaborate more under the vendor shootout.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Mo_MZ said:


> Correct H on Saturday



H on Sunday had a cinnamon vibe going is it that one?


----------



## Jengz

Friep said:


> On Saturday the letters was the vendor shootout on Sunday the letters was the diy compitition. I think H was the one that one the vendor shootout think it's @Jengz and their teams creation he talked about a pineapple in there. I remembered I could not figure out what it was but it was rather tasty think they will launch it soon under their 8 ball line if I am not mistaken. Think they will elaborate more under the vendor shootout.


Yo yo! Thanks for the mention, yeah I'm sure akeel and the guys from @vaperepublicsa will release the details of launch soon under their page on the forum! Let's just all keep a lookout and wait in anticipation for something epic. I can't wait for you guys to all hear the story behind this liquid, it's super dope!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Mo_MZ said:


> Correct H on Saturday


The alphabits were vendor juices on Saturday and DIY juices on Sunday. 
Also, the orders were randomized on top of that to prevent any vote rigging. Im not going to mention how many times a day we randomized the testers.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Jengz

Christos said:


> The alphabits were vendor juices on Saturday and DIY juices on Sunday.
> Also, the orders were randomized on top of that to prevent any vote rigging. Im not going to mention how many times a day we randomized the testers.


All I know is that u are a very lucky oke, won't say why hahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-diy-competition-results.t62044/#post-803009

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mo_MZ

Friep said:


> H on Sunday had a cinnamon vibe going is it that one?




No Def not cinnamon.. It was more fruity like a pineapple or something along that line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Friep said:


> On Saturday the letters was the vendor shootout on Sunday the letters was the diy compitition. I think H was the one that one the vendor shootout think it's @Jengz and their teams creation he talked about a pineapple in there. I remembered I could not figure out what it was but it was rather tasty think they will launch it soon under their 8 ball line if I am not mistaken. Think they will elaborate more under the vendor shootout.




Yes yes that's the one.... It was frikken amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------

